# Diablo 3 Megaflop!



## Kratos333 (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte euch nur mal warnen die Finger von Diablo3 zu lassen. Das Spiel ist mit abstand der grösste Flop in der Videospiel Geschichte.
Ich habe 3 von 5 klassen auf 60 gespielt und mit jedem Inferno gemeistert.

Ich geh mal die Punkte durch:

Pro:

- Grafik von der Umgebung ist schön anzusehen

Mir fällt echt nicht mehr ein!


Contra:

- Die Story ist schlecht
- Leveln geht zu schnell dadurch sind Lowlevel sets/uniques sinnlos
- Hässliche Animationen und hässliche Models (Charaktere)
- Itemstatsystem befindet sich in einer Beta (Life on Hit, +Block, +Resist, Attackspeed und vieles mehr)
- Langzeitmotivation nicht vorhanden weil die komplette Charakterentwicklung über items fungiert und nicht über ein Skillsystem wie es Diablo2 hatte. Dadurch erstellt auch keiner zwei mal einen barbaren oder zwei mal einen Witchdoctor.
- Runensystem ist zu simpel und 90% der Skills sind unbrauchbar
- Zu einfaches Kampfsystem. Ein WD nimmt meistens einen Angriffsskill und der rest nur Def wie Zombiemauer und ähnliches. Das reicht zu 99% für alles aus. Anspruch geht gegen null
- Cloud Gaming System: Das bedeutet das Blizzard jederzeit etwas im Spiel ändern kann ohne irgendwelche ankündigungen. Das ganze ist schon mehfach passiert. Blizzard kann etwas im Spiel verändern und ihr merkt das nichtmal. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen das sie die dropchance beinflussen können per Knopfdruck
- Sets und uniques zu 90% unbrauchbar
- Das Dropsystem basiert auf reines Glück. Es kann sein das man 500 Stunden spielt und nicht ein einziges brauchbares item findet. Der eine spielt fünf stunden und ist genauso weit wie einer der 500 Stunden investiert hat
- Identifizieren von Gelben Items baut ebenso rein auf Glück auf.
- Tier 1-16 Design der Items: Ab 60 gilt nur level 60,61,62 und 63. Das müsst ihr euch so vorstellen in diversen anderen Spielen. In Akt 1 hat man genauso chancen wie in akt4 auf das beste "tier". Das wär wie als würden die besten sachen schon am anfang vom Spiel dropen mit einem gewissen Glück. Wer bitte hat sich soetwas ausgedacht? Jeder will logischerweise nur die 63er Items weil die chance beim identifizieren da schon viel höher ist etwas gutes zu bekommen.
- Der 1.03 Patch hat dem Spiel nun den entgültigen Todessstoss versetzt. Level 63 items dropen in akt 1 (im ersten level Inferno). Somit will logische jeder nur noch die besten sachen. Da die Charakterentwicklung in Diablo3 ausschliesslich über Items funktioniert könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen was nun die Motivation in Diablo ist? Nämlich gar keinen mehr weil man genau weis der nachbar gegenüber der zockt eine Stunde und hat die selben Chancen wie ich der über 10 Stunden darin Zeit verbracht hat (Casino Effekt).
- Das Spiel ist reiner Kapitalismus. Alles baut auf Gold und Echtgeld auf. Es ist wie ein Virtuelles Casino. Einsatz: Zeit. Investiert du Echtes Geld kannst du schneller voran kommen. Tausende Chinafarmer verkaufen inzwischen 10 millionen gold für 13€!  Für 10 Millionen farmt man Stunden! Wer farmt da noch?
- RMAH: Das Spiel baut auf echtes Geld auf. Eine Waffe über 1000 DPS ist im RMAH inzwischen sogut wie nichts mehr wert. Man bekommt 1200DPS Bögen für 7€!!! Ich habe soetwas noch niemals gefunden bei über 400 Stunden Spielzeit. Wer also farmt stunden um Stunden dafür? Und nein, das Farmen macht keinen Spass weil das auf dauer wie "arbeit" ist. Es baut rein auf Glück auf. Auch braucht ihr kein Diablo2 hernehmen als vergleich. Das sind ganze Welten vom Spielspass her.
- Durch das RMAH ist es unter der Community sehr schlimm. Wenn man mal mit leuten zusammen spielt und es dropt was schönes aber man weis das ding ist 50€ im RMAH wert. Wer gibt soetwas freiwillig her? Niemand!
- Keine Zufallsgenerierten Dungeons mehr dadurch ist die Welt sowas von eintönig
- Kein PK System wie in Diablo2
- Teamplay wird bestraft: Alleine oder zu zweit rennt man durch ohne Probleme. Ab vier mann haben die Mobs soviel HP das man mehr Kiten muss und somit stirbt man auch logischerweise öfter (weil man eben gewisse Cooldowns besitzt). Durch 1.03 wurde zwar wenigstens der Monsterschaden gesenkt aber weiterhin wird niemals einer im vierer Team spielen weil man NUR spielt aufgrund von "Farming" von items (Repkosten sind so hoch das es sich überhaubt nicht lohnt im Team zu zocken)
- Quests geben nichts ... da zu einfach
- Lila Elite sind sowas von einfach und dropen einfach nichts mehr
- Vor 1.03 konnte man Stunden um Stunden Vasen,Kisten und ähnlichen zerstören/öffnen und hatte den selben effekt wie als wenn man Elite die fordernt sind umgehen. Die leute haben sich einfach durch das Spiel durchgestorben weil die wahren Bosse im Spiel wie Azmodan, Butcher und ähnliche sowas von einfach waren (Durch den attackspeed der sowas von übertrieben war das es ein Blinder sehen konnte waren Rangeklassen einfach so overpowered das man durch genügend attackspeed und bischen micro das SPiel sowas von einfach war wie hunderte videos beweisen).
- MF Swapping: Auf Deutsch - Vor jedem Elite sobald er 10% hp besitzt wechselt man einfach sein Magic Find equip auf der Hoffnung das es besser dropt. Tolles Design


Ich könnt noch viel mehr schreiben. Bei dem Spiel passt eigentlich überhaubt nichts. Es befindet sich in einer absoluten Betastatus und das komplette Design ist auf Geld vom Spieler aus.


Fazit:

Von mir bekommt das Spiel eine 3/10. Ich kenn auch niemanden mehr der vom Spiel begeistert ist. Jeder der das Spiel durchschaut hat wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Spiel sei Super die sollten sich schämen.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Spiel sei Super die sollten sich schämen.


Allein fuer solch putzige Anmerkung hast Du Dir Dein Bienchen verdient! Ein graziler Satz, der es schafft, die Wucht der Meinungsunterdrueckung mit dem Pathos einer moralischen Keule zu vereinen. Bravo!


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich warum du drei Chars auf 60 gespielt hast, bis du das bemerkt hast....


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

ich will die 30 sekunden meines lebens zurück die ich mit dem lesen deines postings vergeudet habe !

du hast dich also extra nur fürs schimpfen hier regestriert ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juli 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Jeder der das Spiel durchschaut hat wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Spiel sei Super die sollten sich schämen.


nein und das ineternet is einfach zu rund, ich finde keine ecke

das einzige was man bemängeln kann is langzeitmotivation. der rest ist super gelungen und mehr als sein geld wert.
90&#8364;/180h = 50c je stunde. das kann mir kino nich biete und nichtmal die videothek um die ecke O.o
man kann nur noch schwarzkopieren für billgere unterhaltung


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast dich also extra nur fürs schimpfen hier regestriert ?


Dafür haben wir dann in Zukunft sicherlich auch wieder Ruhe vor Ihm, Es, was auch immer^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juli 2012)

Außerdem: Megaflop? SuperDau? wie Wärs mit Ultrakatastrophe oder 4facher Supertod


----------



## win3ermute (10. Juli 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das einzige was man bemängeln kann is langzeitmotivation. der rest ist super gelungen und mehr als sein geld wert.



Wenn ein Spiel mit dem Titel "Diablo" keine Langzeitmotivation bietet, kann man es nur als Mißerfolg werten, wenn man sich anschaut, wie lange die Vorgänger gespielt wurden.
Ein Spiel mit einem "Echtgeld-Auktionshaus" ist vom Hersteller eigentlich auch nicht auf Kurzzeit-Motivation ausgelegt (wobei gerade das AH wohl einer der Motivationskiller ist) und dürfte wohl als ein Fehlschlag (wenn auch ein gutverkaufter) gewertet werden.



> 90€/180h = 50c je stunde. das kann mir kino nich biete und nichtmal die videothek um die ecke O.o
> man kann nur noch schwarzkopieren für billgere unterhaltung



Du solltest den Leuten empfehlen, sich unbedingt eine Windows-Version zu kaufen. Die dort mitgelieferten "Solitaire", "Freecell" und "Minesweeper" bieten vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wahrscheinlich die beste Unterhaltung, denn nichts dürfte weltweit so oft gespielt werden wie diese Mitbringsel.

In meiner persönlichen "Spielehitliste" stehen übrigens Spiele weit höher als "Diablo 2", obwohl ich mit ihnen weit weniger Zeit verbracht habe ("System Shock" und "Deus Ex" etwa). Wer kommt auf die Idee, bei Unterhaltungssoftware plötzlich eine "Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung" einzuführen? 

Wie schneidet bei so einer "Unterhaltungs-Wirtschaftlichkeits-Rechnung" (UWR) eigentlich eine Katze im Vergleich zu "Diablo 3" ab? Müssten wir nun nicht den Leuten von Videospielen abraten und zu Katzen raten wegen UWR?


----------



## Ogil (10. Juli 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Ich kenn auch niemanden mehr der von Katzen begeistert ist. Jeder der das Tier durchschaut hat wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Katzenvieh sei Super die sollten sich schämen.


[/font]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Juli 2012)

Eine UWR mache ich gerne mal. Ein CoD mit 60&#8364;/5h is es zB nicht wert. Ich bin atm knapp bei Kasse, da ist jeder Kauf gut überlegt. Bei Diablo habe ich den kauf, anders als bei einigen Kinobesuchen, zu keiner Zeit bereut.
Natürlich spielt da nicht nur die Zeit rein. Wie unterhalten man in den Stunden war, macht auch viel aus. Wichtig ist das gute subjektive Gesamtgefühl am Ende. Bei CoD MW3, das ich nach 2 Stunden auf Grund absurden Bullshits gelöscht habe, bin ich froh es nur über den Steamacc vom Kumpel angetestet zu haben.

Wenn man sieht wie teuer Windows is...  Ich hab die nie gemocht oder mehr als 5 min gespielt...


Das ein Diablo Langzeitmotivation bieten sollte und dann sofort ein flop ist, wenn es keine hat, kann man so sehen. Man kann es auch bleiben lassen und es einfach mal in der heutigen Spielelandschaft objektiv mit dem ganzen Rest vergleichen. Da sticht es immernoch positiv herraus. Ähnlich wie zb Bastion, SC2, Skyrim, BF3 und Limbo.



> Ich kenn auch niemanden mehr der von Autos begeistert ist. Jeder der Auto gefahren ist, wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die Leute die wirklich noch meinen das Autos super sind, die sollten sich schämen.


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Von mir bekommt das Spiel eine 3/10. Ich kenn auch niemanden mehr der vom Spiel begeistert ist. Jeder der das Spiel durchschaut hat wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Spiel sei Super die sollten sich schämen.



fazit von mir: troll dich ... ich habe die CE seit release und spiele das spiel seit ein paar wochen ... hab 1 DH lvl 36 oder so und nen monk lvl 24 .... die geschichte ist imba , rest gefaellt mir auch ... und ich habe auch diablo2 gespielt ... immer diese hater .... wenn blizzard mal was in letzter zeit richtig gemacht hat dann mit sc2 und diablo 3 ...


----------



## jolk (10. Juli 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> - Das Dropsystem basiert auf reines Glück. Es kann sein das man 500 Stunden spielt und nicht ein einziges brauchbares item findet. Der eine spielt fünf stunden und ist genauso weit wie einer der 500 Stunden investiert hat
> - Identifizieren von Gelben Items baut ebenso rein auf Glück auf.
> So läuft es in jedem Blizzardspiel ab (außer vllt. lost vikings) und auch in jedem anderen rpg/h&s usw.
> - Keine Zufallsgenerierten Dungeons mehr dadurch ist die Welt sowas von eintönig
> ...





> Ich kenn auch niemanden mehr der vom Leben begeistert ist. Jeder der das Leben durchschaut hat wird mir zu 100% recht geben! Die leute die wirklich noch meinen das Leben sei Super, die sollten sich schämen.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2012)

Trawlalarm!


----------



## myadictivo (10. Juli 2012)

naja..ganz unrecht hat er nicht mit vielen punkten..deshalb werd ich spätestens am wochenende wenn mein letzter char 60 ist wohl erstmal ne d3 pause einlegen bis paar patches ins land gezogen sind


----------



## Firun (10. Juli 2012)

Sehr geehrter TE , warum ich diesen Thread schließe hat mitunter folgenden Grund.



1.: *Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston.* Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, *reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet*, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. *Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.*

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Dein Verständnis


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Wir in dem anderen Thread erwähnt, bekomme ich einen Schreikrampf, wenn das häufig abfällige und oft beleidigende Gebashe im vermeintlichen, aber dadurch(!) nicht existierenden Deckmantel der "Kritik" des offiziellen Forums hier einzieht ... Frustthreads werden meist nicht aus den richtigen Gründen und auch nicht immer mit einer sachlichen Wortwahl eröffnet, auch wenn sich das im Eröffnungsposting noch im Rahmen hält. 

Wir haben die Regeln zum VERNÜNFTIGEN UMGANG miteinander nicht umsonst eingeführt. Es soll auch ein bisschen den erzieherischen Wert übernehmen. Natürlich kann man Frust nachvollziehen, wenn etwas sich nicht so entwickelt hat, wie man es sich gewünscht hat oder sich nicht ausreichend unterhalten bzw. zufriedengestellt fühlt - aber trotzdem werden wir hier deswegen keine Freifahrtscheine zum offenen Krieg gegen Mitglieder die anderer Meinung sind, außenstehende, Dritte, Entwickler, Publisher oder sonstiges gestatten. Kritik wird immer sachlich formuliert und, auch wenn ich stinkreich wäre, würde ich 1 € bekommen, für jedesmal wenn ich das erwähne: Der Ton macht die Musik. Vor allem sollte Kritik dann auch belegt werden und die Reaktionen auf die Kritik ebenfalls sachlich formuliert, was oft nicht funktioniert.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------

